# Transitioning Baby Dove to Seeds



## mccaugh (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi there, 
I am new to this forum and you are my last hope since I live in Lima/Peru and there is no such thing here as a wildlife protection society. About three and a half weeks ago I found a baby dove early in the morning, who at the time might have been already 14-18 days old (not sure). I left it where it was thinking its parents may come but by the late afternoon it was still there and looked very weak. I decided to take it home and initially thought it would not make it. After a little bit of internet searching I found a way on how to feed it (a 20 ml syringe with front cut of and bit of plastic over it with a hole in it). I fed it three times a day with a watery mix of sunflower, almonds, linseed, chia, oats, bread and dog biscuits. Up until yesterday he/she gobbled it up. But since today I can hardly get it to finish half a syringe. I am wondering if it is weening itself and am worried about it not getting enough fluids. PLEASE help.
Thank you very much in advance - 
Nathalie


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is this the same dove you posted about in the other thread? If you are feeding a watery mix, you may not be feeding enough. Have you thickened it up at all? Is this an actual dove or a pigeon? He also needs calcium in the food.
Pic of the bird? 
At this age he can be weaned, unless he is having other problems, as the bird you posted about. A normal pigeon or dove can be weaned and fed seeds at a few weeks old. If having neurological symptoms then you will probably need to continue to feed him by hand.


----------



## mccaugh (Jun 13, 2017)

Dear Jay, 
thank you so much for replying. It is not the same bird...I was "lucky" and found two . The mix is not too watery, more like a baby mush consistency and he was gobbling it up until a two days ago. The issue is that here in Peru it is impossible to get any baby bird food at all.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Can you please post pic of the bird?
Is he behaving actively?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, as Jass said a picture would be helpful. 
Have you tried sprinkling seed around him to see if he will peck at it? Peck at some with your finger to show him. And to teach him to drink, try dipping his beak gently into some water in a small crock or dish, but not over the nostrils. Do this a few times and he will learn to drink.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I've now hand reared six pigeons, not doves I know but each one has messed around with small seeds until I have given hemp seed. Just today my current baby at three and half weeks old messed around with the hemp seed I bought this morning and after just a few pecks she's eating it. Now I'll add some other small seeds but keep the hemp in there and gradually reduce the hemp for her to start trying a variety. This has worked with the other five and if doves can have hemp you may find she'll enjoy some and can move her on from there. 
I know when they're ready to eat because they do just what your baby is doing, only taking half a syringe and refusing the rest. With water I just put my fingers in the bowl and let it drip from them, they soon start to drink but not until they're actually eating seed. Even half a syringe of mix will contain enough moisture for now but once she starts eating by herself she'll start drinking. I was so worried about my first chick but having seen how she started drinking once eating seed I didn't even watch for it with the others - I think it just comes naturally. 
Love to see a pic and thank you for saving her.


----------



## mccaugh (Jun 13, 2017)

Dear Jay, Fredah, Jass, 
I thank you all soooo much for your answers. It means very much to me as there is NO support in this country for wild life at all . I have taken a pic of my Chirpy and have to admit that I do not know what he/she is. He has taken about 30 ml of a baby mush like stuff today and totally ignores my attempts at giving water and seeds. He is active, in fact hates his cage and loves to ride on my shoulder. I hope to release him eventually but am not sure if this might happen. 
Kindly yours from the land of the Llama, 
Nath


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh............what a cutie. Thanks for the pic. Definitely needs to be weaned at this age.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes mccaugh its a pigeon and its a lovely one. He can be put on solid feed now. Green peas to start with slowly. Green peas which are frozen, defrost and thawed under warm water, give him around 50 in one go. Also feed him feedmix. He will taste the feedmix in his crop and definitely start to like it. Spread it out for him to recognise it as food he will start to pick them eventually. For water, as stated dip his beak upto nostrils in water. He will get familiar and will start to suck up water and quench his thirst.


----------



## mccaugh (Jun 13, 2017)

*Bathing Chirpy*

Dear Jay3, Jass and FredaH,

you are my saviours in this! I will do as you suggest and keep you updated. Unfortunately there is however no such thing as feedmix to buy in Peru . Is there any way I can make up something like feedmix? Also my Chirpy is VERY dirty from the soft food on his front and also on his tail feathers from the poop. How do you recommend me getting him cleaned up and dried? It is winter here in Peru so drying is very important as it gets very cold. 
Thank you and lots of good vibes from Lima, 
Nathalie


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A warm wet rag or paper towel will take it off his chest. You may have to hold it on there for a couple of minutes to soften it. You can hold him and dip his bottom into a container of warm water for a couple of minutes to soften it before cleaning with a damp paper towel.


----------



## mccaugh (Jun 13, 2017)

Dear all, 
I have started to hand feed Chirpy with peas but have to force him a little to take them. He tends to spit them out, so I still feed him his mush in the morning and evening but only 20 ml. He shows no interest whatsoever to pick up the seeds. How long did it take you to get your baby birds to feed themselves? Also, I think I made a huge mistake, since he is becoming very attached to me, although he only sees me briefly three times a day. He flies straight onto my shoulder or head and there he stays. I am afraid he will never be able to re-integrate into nature :-(. Any advice? 
Kindly from Peru, 
Nath


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------

